# Heater Hog



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2008)

It's been so cold here the last week that Studley has had to find more heat.


----------



## Isa (Dec 17, 2008)

What a cute dog 
I heard it was pretty cold in the states these days. Here, it is cold but as usual.


----------



## Meg90 (Dec 17, 2008)

Its damn cold up in central WI too...both of my mom's dogs do the same thing. (she has a mini doxie and a boston)--When Daisy (the boston) hears the space heater go on, she comes running...and Jack will follow you if you are using a blanket!

What a cutie btw


----------



## Jas2Cats (Dec 17, 2008)

How cute~! It's cold here in Northern CA too (well, for us anyway). Maple refuses to go outside, you know, Princesses shouldn't have to go out in the cold LOL Maybe I'll buy her her own space heater for Christmas


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Dec 22, 2008)

Awww... that is a cute dog! My mom's cat will sit by the heater also when she has it on. And we turned it on today when it got to be 60 degrees for the high.

__________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## tasena (Dec 22, 2008)

great pics that is so like a doxie. All my dogs line up infront of the fireplace when its on or stand and stare at it until we turn it on


----------



## BigBiscuit (Dec 22, 2008)

I bet that dog makes a great snuggle buddy!


----------

